# έμμισθη εντολή



## Konstantinos

Επισημαίνεται ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της καταβολής της υποτροφίας, ο/η ΥΔ δεν θα πρέπει να έχει σχέση εργασίας: α) στον δημόσιο τομέα ως μόνιμος υπάλληλος ή με σχέση εργασίας ιδιωτικού δικαίου αορίστου χρόνου ή β) στον ιδιωτικό τομέα με σχέση εργασίας πλήρους απασχόλησης αορίστου χρόνου ή έμμισθης εντολής.

Τι σημαίνει έμμισθη εντολή; Αφορά δικηγόρους;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Δεν αφορά μόνο δικηγόρους. Για παράδειγμα, ένας ιδιοκτήτης ενός σπιτιού θέλει να πληρώσει ένα ορισμένο πόσο λεφτών σε έναν μπογιατζή, αν αυτός βάψει το σπίτι. Τότε τα δύο πρόσωπα μπορούν να συμφωνήσουν μια αντίστοιχη «έμμισθη εντολή» (ή «έμμισθη σύμβαση εντολής»).


----------



## Konstantinos

Δηλαδή ποια η διαφορά της έμμισθης εντολής με την παροχή υπηρεσιών από ελεύθερο επαγγελματία;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Υποθέτω ότι είναι περίπου το ίδιο στα συμφραζόμενα που έδωσες. Αλλά και εταιρίες μπορούν να αναλάβουν έμμισθη εντολή.


----------



## Konstantinos

Στο google όλα τα αποτελέσματα που βγαίνουν αφορούν δικηγόρους.

Η έμμισθη εντολή με αντιμισθία αποτελεί ειδική μορφή άσκησης δικηγορίας για παροχή καθαρά δικηγορικών υπηρεσιών.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Konstantinos said:


> Στο google όλα τα αποτελέσματα που βγαίνουν αφορούν δικηγόρους.


Σχεδόν όλα, ναι. Δεν ξέρω την αιτία.

Υπάρχουν και άλλα αποτελέσματα, π.χ. το εξής:
Μπλοκάκια χωρίς διπλές εισφορές υπό 2 προϋποθέσεις


----------



## Konstantinos

διαφορετικός said:


> Σχεδόν όλα, ναι. Δεν ξέρω την αιτία.
> 
> Υπάρχουν και άλλα αποτελέσματα, π.χ. το εξής:
> Μπλοκάκια χωρίς διπλές εισφορές υπό 2 προϋποθέσεις



Από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα:

Α. Μισθωτοί ή απασχολούμενοι με έμμισθη εντολή που παράλληλα αυτοαπασχολούνται ή ασκούν ελεύθερο επάγγελμα ή επάγγελμα υπαγόμενο στην ασφάλιση του πρώην ΟΓΑ καταβάλλουν υποχρεωτικά την ασφαλιστική εισφορά των μισθωτών.

Όπως βλέπεις η έμμισθη εντολή είναι διαφορετική από τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Konstantinos said:


> Όπως βλέπεις η έμμισθη εντολή είναι διαφορετική από τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία.


Πώς το βλέπεις;

Υ.Γ.: Βέβαια δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά δεν αποκλείει ότι ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες συχνά αναλαβαίνουν έμμισθες εντολές.


----------



## Konstantinos

διαφορετικός said:


> Πώς το βλέπεις;
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Βέβαια δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά δεν αποκλείει ότι ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες συχνά αναλαβαίνουν έμμισθες εντολές.


Λέει αυτό: παράλληλα αυτοαπασχολούνται ή ασκούν ελεύθερο επάγγελμα ή επάγγελμα

Η λέξη παράλληλα σημαίνει ότι η έμμισθη εντολή και ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είναι δύο ανεξάρτητα και διαφορετικά πράγματα.

Η βασική ερώτηση είναι αν η έμμισθη εντολή μπορεί να αφορά κάποιον άλλον πέρα από τους δικηγορους. Το google φαίνεται να λέει ότι αφορά μόνο δικηγόρους.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Στον «Αστικό Κώδικα»
Αστικός Κώδικας
η εντολή, από το Άρθρο 713, φαίνεται να είναι μάλλον γενικό πράγμα (όπως η «σύμβαση εργασίας», από το άρθρο 648, ή η «σύμβαση έργου», από το άρθρο 681). Εξίσου στη Βικιπαίδεια. Φαίνεται η εντολή (με ή χορίς αμοιβή) να αντιστοιχεί στο (γερμανικό ή) ελβετικό «Auftrag». Όμως μερικές φορές η πράξη διαφέρει από τη θεωρία ...


----------

